# What tool will flush cut rim joist?



## Kory Beam (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi all!

We just removed a deck and there are these three 2x's sistered together that project out at each side at the end of my cabin (as seen in pics). These rim joists used to extend out and support the original small deck that someone removed long ago. Whoever removed that original deck just cut these off. 

I want to cut them back - cut them flush to the ply in the void you see in the pic (painted mustard yellow), so that I can get a trim board in there all the way across. 

I am trying to think of what tool might do this? I figured that an oscillating tool with the flat saw bit would cut these flush? That is what came to mind. Would that work? Appreciate any info!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Kory Beam (Nov 15, 2014)

Neal, I want to cut them back all the way flush to that plywood (yellow painted)... further back than the surrounding trim. Didn’t want to have to remove the surrounding trim, or damage the trim... that is why I was thinking about the oscillator. Getting inside of the void and trimming flush back to the ply, so that the new trim board will fit into the void all the way across. I can’t see how the sawzall can do that?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Kory Beam said:


> Neal, I want to cut them back all the way flush to that plywood (yellow painted)... further back than the surrounding trim. Didn’t want to have to remove the surrounding trim, or damage the trim... that is why I was thinking about the oscillator. Getting inside of the void and trimming flush back to the ply, so that the new trim board will fit into the void all the way across. I can’t see how the sawzall can do that?


 With a sawsall, you hold the saw straight up on a 45* and slowly sink the blade in and work down. You do that from both sides cutting a V into the beam. 
Or go in all around them and remove nails top bottom and both side then figure a way to hook it up and pull them out. They only go in the depth of the wall and likely have rot. The bad new is you may find rot around them too.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

The first pictured flush-cutting oscillating tool was my first thought, immediately followed by the sawzall.

In reality, shouldn't you cut them back deeper into the structure so you can scab over and flash another exterior trim board to block water intrusion into the wall space?


----------



## Kory Beam (Nov 15, 2014)

F250, thanks. Yes... my desire is to cut them back as far as possible. At a minimum - flush to the original sheathing/ply. The idea, like you said, is to properly flash and fit a trim board in there. I will likely pick up an oscillator and give it a go.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I know there are cheaper units available today, but when I bought my Fein Multimaster tool over twenty years ago, there were few options. My Fein tool has certainly been one FINE tool for me and is still running very strong (pun intended)!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

OK, I'll show my age. A good chisel, a hammer, and 30 minutes and it is gone.
Sometimes we forget how things used to be done, as in all of those post and beam buildings.

Note, you could use a large drill from the end to remove a lot of wood and then clean up with the chisel.

Bud


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Bud, I really appreciate your "back to basics" moment. Great addition to the thought process!


----------



## Kory Beam (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah, Bud! Should give that a try using tools I already have. Good call.


----------



## Kory Beam (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks again for all of the suggestions! Much appreciated. I ended up grabbing an oscillating tool with a flush-cut bit. It made very quick work of those boards. :thumbup:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks perfect and those tools have many applications.

Bud


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

They certainly do, Bud. I've purchased many accessories for my Fein tool and have used it for a wide variety of things over the years. 

_Side note: Two other recent additions to ym which are rapidly becoming favorites as well are my mini circular saw (4-1/2" Porter Cable) and my powered hand planer (corded Porter Cable). I'm finding more and more uses for both of those two new additions._


----------

